# My New List



## PHRAG (Apr 22, 2007)

*Angraecoids*
Aerangis appendiculata
Aerangis biloba
Aerangis citrata
Aerangis fastuosa
Aerangis mooreana
Aerangis punctata
Jumellea comorensis
Microterangis hariotiana
Neobathiea grandidierana
Rangaeris amaniensis

*Angraecum*
Angraecum compactum
Angraecum didieri
Angraecum distichum
Angraecum leonis
Angraecum magdalenae
Angraecum sesquipedale

*Assorted*
Aganisia cyanea
Amesiella philippinense
Caularthron bicornutum
Cymbidiella pardalina
Cischweinfia parva
Coelogyne nitida
Dryadella albicans
Dryadella auriculigera
Dryadella cristata
Dryadella edwallii
Dryadella lansbergii
Dryadella zebrina
Mexicoa ghiesbreghtiana
Mexipedium xerophyticum ‘Oaxaca’
Schoenorchis fragrans
Sarcochilus ceciliae
Sarcochilus hartmanii f.alba
Tuberolabium kotoense
_Hybrids_
Unnamed Hybrid (Ornithocephalus iridifolius X Zygostates alleniana)
Zygonisia Roquebrune (Zygopetalum Artur Elle X Aganisia cyanea)
Zygopetalum Artur Elle (Zygo. BG White 'Los Osos' AM/AOS X Zygo. Blackii 'Negress' AM/RHS)

*Neofinetia & Sedirea*
_Neofinetia falcata_
Fuuran
Hisui
Honamijishi
Isechabo
Kinkujyaku
Kutsuwamushi
Onami Seikai
Ootakamaru
Seikai
Setsuzan
Shishikouryu
Tamakongo
Yoroidoushi (Chousensetsu)
-
Sedirea japonica ‘Kibanasoshin’
Sedirea japonica ‘Nagoran’
Sedirea japonica ‘Seigyoku Maru’


*Phalaenopsis*
Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi
Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi f.flava
Phalaenopsis equestris f.alba
Phalaenopsis equestris f.aurea
Phalaenopsis equestris ‘Cherry Vale’
Phalaenopsis equestris ‘Hillbrook’ AM/AOS
Phalaenopsis equestris ‘Very Berry’
Phalaenopsis equestris (‘Riverbend’ AM/AOS x ‘Zuma Beach’)
Phalaenopsis equestris
Phalaenopsis pallens
Phalaenopsis violacea f.alba
Phalaenopsis violacea f.coerulea
Phalaenopsis violacea f.coerulea (‘Gulfstream’ JC/AOS x self)
Phalaenopsis violacea f.coerulea (‘Rachel’s Blue Eyes’ x ‘Gulfstream Blue’ JC/AOS)
Phalaenopsis violacea f.coerulea (‘Blue July 4th’ x ‘Gaston Bleu’)
Phalaenopsis violacea var.mentawai
_Hybrids_
Phalaenopsis Equlacea (Phalaenopsis equestris x Phalaenopsis violacea)


----------



## Marco (Apr 22, 2007)

nice list John, glad you still have a slipper in there


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2007)

Marco said:


> ...glad you still have a slipper in there



i was gonna say that too, but i didn't wanna be too snarky!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 22, 2007)

I had to keep one slipper. Can you imagine the ridicule I would get without one?

"Don't listen to John, he doesn't even grow slipper orchids."


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 22, 2007)

Only one slipper?oke: oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 22, 2007)

Someday when I have a big greenhouse I will get a few Roths and Philippinense. Until then, only one slipper.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

oke: just one!

Nice collection of other stuff though


----------

